# extension with bay window - planning permission?



## micar (19 Sep 2012)

Hi

I am currently looking to purchase a semi detached which has a bay window with a garage at the side. I would plan to covert the garage with a extension at the back. I would rather, to keeping with the aesthetics of the house, have a bay window in the extension. Would this be subject to planning permission?

The conversion/extension would be single story. 

Also I'd plan to pitch the roof. Is this an issue?

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## itsallwrong (20 Sep 2012)

Converted garage is now living space not storage.
Added to the planned extension out the back adds up to what in sq metres?

Anything over 40sqm gets charged a 'Development Levy' at €110 per metre. Check with your Council.

Planners usually like 'keeping with the surroundings' type of buildings/works.

The quickest thing to do is take a photo of your site/house and then do some basic drawings and notes and go down and show them.
Get the Planner to look at it (an appointment is usually needed)
They will advise you what they might look for or not like.
Worked a treat for me.


----------

